# Cyclist down - North Manchester



## mattybain (23 Nov 2009)

Antoher SMIDSY and this one is way too close to home, it was my girlfriend.

She was cycling down Bury New Road at around 7am when a car travelling in the opposite direction turned right into her path. Despite her wearing hi viz, having good lights and even shouting at the motorist he failed to stop and hit her at speed (trying to get through the gap in traffic).

Although the injuries sound pretty bad (she has broken her neck) they think she will be okay although she will probably have to have some surgery later today.

Thankfully she was wearing her helmet as it was totally destroyed by the impact.

She was lucky that someone from HMP Strangeways who was trained as a first aider stopped and took control of the situation and made sure she didn't move.

I would also like to add that the NHS have been wonderful and she is being looked after amazingly by the doctors and nurses in Salford Royal Hope Hospital.

Fingers crossed she will be okay but please be careful out there!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (23 Nov 2009)

Yikes!! Hope the idiot stopped and you have all the details from them.

Glad she's (sort of) okay and that the First Aider was on hand to assist her, and I hope she gets well soon and isn't put off cycling too much.


----------



## numbnuts (23 Nov 2009)

I hope she gets well soon


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2009)

Bloody hell mate, very nasty. Put's my little SMIDSY this morning into perspective.
Sincerely hope that she has a speedy recovery without any complications.


----------



## mattybain (23 Nov 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Yikes!! Hope the idiot stopped and you have all the details from them.
> 
> Glad she's (sort of) okay and that the First Aider was on hand to assist her, and I hope she gets well soon and isn't put off cycling too much.



The police got all the details. We will let the CTC legal people sort it out.

The only thing she is really worried about is that they had to cut her lovely DHB jacket and pink cycling top off her!!


----------



## ttcycle (23 Nov 2009)

Jesus Matty - hope she is ok- sounds pretty serious.


----------



## HobbesChoice (23 Nov 2009)

That must be such a worry Matty! I hope it all goes ok and there's no longer term repercussions from this injury.


----------



## semislickstick (23 Nov 2009)

Crikey! Wish her well from all of us!


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Nov 2009)

Matty, I hope she a really smooth and speedy recovery.

How are you coping? it must have shaken you up a little as well. Heres to the both of you, send "girlf" our best wishes....and take care of you too


----------



## JiMBR (23 Nov 2009)

Hope she has a speedy recovery Matty.

Take good care of her...and of yourself.


----------



## gaz (23 Nov 2009)

oh my.. this sort of thing is what i think all of us worry about, i wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Norm (23 Nov 2009)

Holy smoke! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and hope you are doing ok.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2009)

Hope she makes a speedy recovery and remember to put the pink top and coat onto the claim!!! How's her bike?


----------



## Campfire (23 Nov 2009)

That is awful. I wish her all the best for a good recovery. That happened to my Dad a few years back, he had both tendons below the knee smashed & was in hospital for a long time. He went back to cycling though, can't remember his age though, probably in his 70s?

Anyway, take it easy yourself so you'll be a good support to her. x


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Nov 2009)

OMG! Best wishes for a full recovery to her! Hope your okay too!


----------



## biking_fox (23 Nov 2009)

More get well soon wishes!

You and her both - it can be very scary when your otherhalf is in hospital.

Hope she's back out and about, on a new bike and pink top  soon as can be.


----------



## Tharg2007 (23 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear this matty, I think its safe to say its everyones worst nightmare, the worst possible thing and I guess a very lucky escape.
Hope she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Nov 2009)

Eeek!! Much sympathy and get well wishes from here...


----------



## Crankarm (23 Nov 2009)

I hope the b4stard that hit your gf and failed to stop is caught. Did any one get the car registration or a good look at the driver or even follow them and call the police at the same time?

+1 for all the above good wishes for your gf's recovery and hopefully around to be Mrs MB maybe?


----------



## benborp (23 Nov 2009)

My sympathies to you both. A horrible experience to have to go through, I hope that what support we can offer helps you two stay positive during a swift recovery.


----------



## mattybain (23 Nov 2009)

Crankarm said:


> I hope the b4stard that hit your gf and failed to stop is caught. Did any one get the car registration or a good look at the driver or even follow them and call the police at the same time?
> 
> +1 for all the above good wishes for your gf's recovery and hopefully around to be Mrs MB maybe?



Yes the police were present and got all his details. In fact he has phoned the hospital a couple of times to see if she is ok. He has admitted fault to witnesses and police so that it is one less thing to worry about.

Like I said the guy from Strangeways was brilliant, apparently he stopped all the traffic, made sure she didn't move, got a space blanket out of his boot to keep her warm and phoned the police and ambulance. Amazing, just wish we knew his name to convey our thanks and gratitude.

All these SMIDSY's just make me mad, why can't the drivers slow down and just take a bit of time to assess the road before making their turns?

Thanks for the thoughts, I am going back to see her in a bit and hopefully will return with some better news!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Nov 2009)

pass on my good wishes. hope she recovers fully and speedily.


----------



## BentMikey (23 Nov 2009)

Make sure you get the driver's details off the police as soon as possible. I've seen a few cycling crash stories where the police were alleged to have lost them.

Oh, and lawyer up right away. Alyson France of Bikeline seems to get a good rap.


----------



## upsidedown (23 Nov 2009)

Bad one Matty, best wishes to you both for a speedy recovery.
First aider sounds like he did a great job.


----------



## jeltz (23 Nov 2009)

That sounds very nasty, and I too wish her a full and speedy recovery. What a stroke of luck that the first aider was there.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Nov 2009)

Jesus,makes my crunch sound small especially the broken neck bit ! Hope she has a full recovery and it does not put her off cycling.
The advice off this forum has been invaluable for me and i am sure it will for you,there is a lot of experience on this site.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Nov 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Make sure you get the driver's details off the police as soon as possible. I've seen a few cycling crash stories where the police were alleged to have lost them.
> 
> Oh, and lawyer up right away. Alyson France of Bikeline seems to get a good rap.



+ 1 on both,Alyson France is sorting my case out


----------



## shouldbeinbed (23 Nov 2009)

Cripes, fingers crossed for a speedy and full recovery for her. I don't like any of the arterial roads out of Manchester.


----------



## addictfreak (23 Nov 2009)

A shocking story, lets hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## rh100 (23 Nov 2009)

Get well soon to your GF


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Nov 2009)

Sending sympathy and best wishes for a swift recovery.


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Nov 2009)

Jeeez!!!!

Speedy recovery to your missus.


----------



## Arch (23 Nov 2009)

"All the best and get well soon" to her...


----------



## Lisa21 (23 Nov 2009)

jeez thats awful. Hope she makes a full recovery and Im sure Father Christmas will replace her jacket and pink top And maybe bike too

Look after yourselves


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Nov 2009)

Heck sorry to hear about this, like everyone has said, a speedy recovery


----------



## Old timer (23 Nov 2009)

What a bummer. Hope she makes a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## Plax (23 Nov 2009)

I hope your girlfriend will be okay and makes a speedy recovery in time for the Christmas festivities. It's good to know that the driver is at least showing some concern by calling the hospital to see how she is. Virtual pint to the HMP Strangeways fella. You could always ask the police if they could ask him if you could have his details to say thanks.


----------



## magnatom (23 Nov 2009)

Ouch!  Best wishes to you both. 

Keep us informed her recovery. I am sure she will recover well and it is always nice to hear when all ends well (or as well as it can).


----------



## OvertheHill (23 Nov 2009)

Mate - so sorry - hope she has a speedy recovery

I drove past at 7-45 (in the car on Mondays due to football after work) and saw the ambulance and the bent up bike. I thought it looked a bad impact by the shape of the front wheel but assumed it wasn't serious because the ambulance was still there when I looked out of the office window 20 mins later. How wrong you can be. Again, best wishes


----------



## 661-Pete (23 Nov 2009)

That sounds really nasty! Best wishes Matty to your GF for a speedy and complete recovery. But don't get too worried, they can do marvellous things with spinals these days!

I used to know an old guy who broke his neck not once but _three_ times, and each time made a full recovery and resumed a fit and active life till he was in his 70s. He was a farmer and all the injuries were farming-related: one of them was from being charged by an angry bull . And all this was long before the days of modern neurosurgery...

You talk of the motorist "trying to get through the gap in traffic". Was your GF filtering past a stationary line, perchance? Not trying to shift the blame, of course, the motorist was still at fault, but still, we all like to learn...


----------



## 661-Pete (23 Nov 2009)

OvertheHill said:


> but assumed it wasn't serious because the ambulance was still there when I looked out of the office window 20 mins later.


Don't assume that, ever. Ambulances are no longer 'scoop and run' vehicles whose only purpose is to get you to hospital ASAP. Nowadays the paramedics will spend as long as it takes, stabilising the patient before they pick them up. Half the work on saving the patient's life should have already been done before the patient reaches A&E. And ambulances carry all the full resusc. gear. Hopefully it wasn't needed this time.


----------



## ACS (23 Nov 2009)

Please pass on our very best wishes to your GF.


----------



## Bollo (23 Nov 2009)

Sheet! All the best to Ms Matty for a swift recovery.


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (23 Nov 2009)

Hope she recovers mate and gets a new top and jacket. I hope what has happened doesn't scare her from riding.

Wishes with you both.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2009)

Speedy recovery, and I hope they sort her neck out quickly....


----------



## garrilla (23 Nov 2009)

Matty, shocking news. Hope she recovers soon. Best Wishes.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (23 Nov 2009)

Best wishes from up here too. Hope everything heals properly.


----------



## mattybain (23 Nov 2009)

661-Pete said:


> You talk of the motorist "trying to get through the gap in traffic". Was your GF filtering past a stationary line, perchance? Not trying to shift the blame, of course, the motorist was still at fault, but still, we all like to learn...



No not at all, that bit of Bury New Road moves quite freely and as far as I can make out traffic was free flowing at the time. The guy saw a gap in the traffic and put his foot down to make it through in time. 

There was no filtering and no flashing of lights (of the car behind) to let the guy through. This was confirmed by several witnesses when the police asked. It seems he turned right and simply didn't see her.

I think the delay was waiting for the police and yes initally I think they thought it wasn't too serious.

I have just got back from hospital and she has just had a MRI scan, the radiologist needs to check it over properly tomorrow but at this stage it looks like a fracture in the neck but apparently it doesn't look too bad. She is now just in a neck brace and could finally have a drink and something to eat.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Nov 2009)

Simply dreadful, though (gulp) it could have been worse.
I send you both my best wishes.


----------



## Origamist (23 Nov 2009)

mattybain said:


> I have just got back from hospital and she has just had a MRI scan, the radiologist needs to check it over properly tomorrow but at this stage it looks like a fracture in the neck but apparently it doesn't look too bad. She is now just in a neck brace and could finally have a drink and something to eat.



Thanks for the update, Matty. Glad things are not too bad for Ms MB.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (23 Nov 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Let's hope she hasn't been put off cycling!


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2009)

Hope for a speedy recovery, look after yourself as well, so you can look after her!


----------



## 661-Pete (23 Nov 2009)

mattybain said:


> No not at all, that bit of Bury New Road moves quite freely and as far as I can make out traffic was free flowing at the time. The guy saw a gap in the traffic and put his foot down to make it through in time.


OK, thanks for clearing up that point and sorry for asking the 'negative' question (but then - _someone_ would have been bound to ask it wouldn't they!).

Best of luck to the patient for her recovery! If she's conscious and doesn't, it seems, have problems with her arms and legs, must be encouraging.


----------



## bauldbairn (23 Nov 2009)

That's terrible!  - hope she makes a quick full recovery!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2009)

Please send her all our very, very best wishes.

slowmotion.


----------



## D4VOW (24 Nov 2009)

mattybain said:


> just wish we knew his name to convey our thanks and gratitude.



Try contacting the prison, I'm sure they will be able to find out and pass the message on.

Wishing your girlfriend a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (24 Nov 2009)

mattybain said:


> It seems he turned right and simply didn't see her.



Out of interest - could low morning sun and damp roads have been part of the problem? The dazzling glare you can get off tarmac is pretty brutal.

Glad things are moving in the right direction, by the way.


----------



## mattybain (24 Nov 2009)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Out of interest - could low morning sun and damp roads have been part of the problem? The dazzling glare you can get off tarmac is pretty brutal.
> 
> Glad things are moving in the right direction, by the way.



It was at 7am, it was still pretty dark.

She's still in hospital, they think she will need an operation to stablise the neck now so it looks like she won't be out for awhile yet 

I picked the bike up from the police today, not actually looking too bad apart from the front wheel which is very badly buckled.


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2009)

Fingers crossed....


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Nov 2009)

mattybain said:


> I have just got back from hospital and she has just had a MRI scan, the radiologist needs to check it over properly tomorrow but at this stage it looks like a fracture in the neck but apparently it doesn't look too bad. She is now just in a neck brace and could finally have a drink and something to eat.



That's really good news.

She is gonna need (and deserves!) plenty of tlc...Hope you've stocked up on chocolate


----------



## the reluctant cyclist (24 Nov 2009)

So sorry to hear about you girlfriend's accident. What a horrible thing to happen.

I hope she makes a speedy recovery and that you are okay too.

When she is feeling up to it show her this thread so she knows she has got lots of support!! 

Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## trio25 (25 Nov 2009)

Horrible, hope she makes a good recovery. I hate reading about things like this but especially on roads I sometimes commute on.

Lots of cycling mags purchased for her to read in hospital?


----------



## CharlieB (25 Nov 2009)

I'm so sorry to read that.
My best wishes and hopes to both of you.


----------



## NormanD (25 Nov 2009)

Sorry to read about this and I hope she makes a full recovery ... best wishes to you both


----------



## HobbesChoice (25 Nov 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated Matty. The comaraderie on this site is so strong that it actually makes me feel like I know you both, so I genuinely wish you both all the very best.

Just wish there was more I could do


----------



## BentMikey (25 Nov 2009)

Any news today Matty?


----------



## J4CKO (25 Nov 2009)

All the best to you and her, horrific thing to happen.

One heartening thing, that apart from the bad driving the motorist does actually sound concerned and sorry, also he stopped which I would have thought was a given but sadly not, my uncle got knocked of his motorbike and quite badly injured and the driver just scuttled off, I wonder if they have any conscience once they do this ?

Hope she has a speedy recovery and it doesnt put her off riding again, for me something like that, apart from the injuries I would really feel like I have lost something if injured and subsequently felt like it had put me off or my family wanted me to stop.


----------



## mattybain (25 Nov 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Hope she has a speedy recovery and it doesnt put her off riding again, for me something like that, apart from the injuries I would really feel like I have lost something if injured and subsequently felt like it had put me off or my family wanted me to stop.



No she is determined to get back on her bike, however she will be getting the brightest front light money can buy for Christmas! her light was quite bright but I can't help thinking if it was really really really bright then the motorist might have seen her.

Thank god he did stop and the police got all his details, it would be horrible if someone had driven off like in your uncle's case. That is the worst kind of person, at least as you say this guy showed some remorse.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Nov 2009)

Adding my best wishes too.

Treat her to a pair of Dinotte lights for xmas. :-)


----------



## Tharg2007 (25 Nov 2009)

also get her a nice new cycling top to replace the damaged one, you can claim the money back for it later


----------



## ttcycle (25 Nov 2009)

Matty,

glad to hear she's doing ok under the cirsumstances!
Hope you're keeping you chin up too!


----------



## Amanda P (25 Nov 2009)

Just caught up with this. Best wishes to you both. It could have turned out so much worse.


----------



## The Eighth Man (25 Nov 2009)

Best wishes from me, hope she is better soon


----------



## eatmydust (26 Nov 2009)

hey guys! I'M home at last! (Mrs Matty) 
wow... a big thankyou for all the support and concern you have shown. after much debillitation, i didnt need an op, and should heal with this monstrous neck brace i am now sporting for the next 6-8 weeks.
its been lovely reading you posts, and I'm sure the site will keep me further entertained during my time off work..
and ironically... the day after my accident, my new "monkeylectric" light arrived from the USA. bet the driver would have seen me with that baby flashing...I will have to wait a while to try it out now 
and just to say how wonderful everyone has been. especially Matty himself. poor guy got the phone call (everyone dreads) from the paramedic, and then had to cycle all the way back home again after just arriving at work (14 miles each way) to come see me!
thanks again guys! 
Jax 
xxx


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2009)

Excellent news. Glad the neck doesn't need surgery....phew.


----------



## Origamist (26 Nov 2009)

Great news. Here's hoping you make a full recovery and are back on the bike soon.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> hey guys! I'M home at last! (Mrs Matty)
> Jax
> xxx



YAY!!!

Great to hear you are home and clearly in good spirits. I'm so pleased for the both of you.

Christmas has come early in the Matty household.

Psst...Jax, if you work this right, you could be up for a ton of pampering!! you can't miss this opportunity, I can see it now..."luv pass the chocholate..I cant I HAVE A BROKEN NECK REMEMBER!!...now get your own"


oh... and bonus....warm neck all winter, those braces are really snug!!!

Take care and all the best.


----------



## eatmydust (26 Nov 2009)

OvertheHill said:


> Mate - so sorry - hope she has a speedy recovery
> 
> I drove past at 7-45 (in the car on Mondays due to football after work) and saw the ambulance and the bent up bike. I thought it looked a bad impact by the shape of the front wheel but assumed it wasn't serious because the ambulance was still there when I looked out of the office window 20 mins later. How wrong you can be. Again, best wishes




hey- i saw you. when i was lying in the road, i saw 2 cyclcist pass.. the last one was a guy, who was looking over. was going to wave

the delay was waiting for the police to arrive. the paras called them 3 times before they showed up!!!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2009)

glad to hear you are in good spirits and this horrible accident hasn't put you off cycling.. good on ya!
Made my crash on monday look trivial


----------



## eatmydust (26 Nov 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> Great to hear you are home and clearly in good spirits. I'm so pleased for the both of you.
> 
> ...



mmm choc and warm necks...like your thinking!! but not sure it will enhance my christmas outfits!! it needs a serious make over and jujjing up...or i wonder if Louis Vuitton do a line in neck braces??


----------



## semislickstick (26 Nov 2009)

Hurrah!

Yes, if you can't get lots of pampering when you've got a broken neck, when can you eh? Matty, sort it out 
Have you got one of those Halo bolt jobby neck braces? I'm sure that'll look lovely decorated for xmas. 

Hopefully you'll be trying out the monkeylectric lights soon!


----------



## eatmydust (26 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> glad to hear you are in good spirits and this horrible accident hasn't put you off cycling.. good on ya!
> Made my crash on monday look trivial



yes im feeling good thanks..(got some good drugs lol) sorry about your accident too. another SMIDSY i see! soooooo annoying!!! ive had lots of near misses, bu tup till now managed to avoid collision through good anticipation. But him on Monday was totally unavoidable. He wasn't even looking in my direction as he turned right. the only thing i could have done different would be to cycle slowly, which is quite impractical on a good downhill!.. or have had a flashing beacon of a light maybe!


----------



## eatmydust (26 Nov 2009)

semislickstick said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> Yes, if you can't get lots of pampering when you've got a broken neck, when can you eh? Matty, sort it out
> Have you got one of those Halo bolt jobby neck braces? I'm sure that'll look lovely decorated for xmas.
> ...



no its an "Aspen" brace. lots of framework,velcro and even a crank button, to crank my chin up!...
hey maybe i should put my monkey lights on my brace fro christmas


----------



## amrushton (26 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear about your accident but glad to hear you are recovering. My partner and I regularly cycle Bury Old/New Rd and I generally regard it as 'safe'. She uses an upgraded Solidlight powered by a dynamo and it's seriously bright. I use a Lumicycle LED3 and an HID lamp. If you wanted to compare these to your light drop me an email and we'll try to arrange something.


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (26 Nov 2009)

good to see your back home and in good spirits. I'm sure you'll find someway to glam up the neck brace.


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Nov 2009)

i have a torch on my helmet, when I see people ahead not paying attention they get looked at, then they notice


----------



## trio25 (26 Nov 2009)

Glad you are home and sound in good spirits. Now do you need to get a new bike?


----------



## downfader (26 Nov 2009)

Have only just read this so a belated heal-up-soon from me too! Hope you and your GF are ok, the CTC legal people are quite good I'm told. 

So many offs lately (and that could translate as "oh for ****s sake" equally). Stay safe people! I feel guilty as its been quite nice riding here lately.


----------



## Arch (26 Nov 2009)

SilentSoulDragon said:


> good to see your back home and in good spirits. I'm sure you'll find someway to glam up the neck brace.



Can you get a Buff over it maybe?

Anyway, glad to hear the damage isn't so serious, enjoy being pampered....


----------



## OvertheHill (26 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> hey- i saw you. when i was lying in the road, i saw 2 cyclcist pass.. the last one was a guy, who was looking over. was going to wave
> 
> the delay was waiting for the police to arrive. the paras called them 3 times before they showed up!!!



No, wasn't me, wasn't on the bike on Monday - was in the car. You were maybe in the ambulance when I went past because all I saw was the bike - front wheel looked a mess. Anyway, great news that you're out and on the mend!


----------



## Tharg2007 (26 Nov 2009)

out of interest what happens to the bike in these situations? do the police take it away and keep it safe?


----------



## downfader (26 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> out of interest what happens to the bike in these situations? do the police take it away and keep it safe?



Depends on the force... my local one tends to keep the bike in the staff cycle sheds I'm told, unless someone can take it from the scene. If its needed for anything more serious like forensics then it goes elsewhere I'd imagine.


----------



## ttcycle (26 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear you're back home - gws and hope you heal quickly!
Plenty of pampering for you! poor Matty!


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> out of interest what happens to the bike in these situations? do the police take it away and keep it safe?



yes the police eventually took it for collection from the station later. they offered to drop it at home, but there was no one there at that time. so Matt picked it up for me. the driver who hit me even offered to take it for me ... but i said No Way! we'll wait for the police!


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> Glad you are home and sound in good spirits. Now do you need to get a new bike?



no. just a new front wheel..(which Matty just happened to have lurking in the garage and has already fitted!) havent looked at my precious or the wheel yet


----------



## amrushton (27 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> out of interest what happens to the bike in these situations? do the police take it away and keep it safe?



On the last occasion, my bike was put in the ambulance with me but only after the paramedic and the attending PC had commented how light it was and was it expensive? I was strapped to a backboard having a surreal discussion about bikes. The last 'off' I saw, the riders mate came and collected it. Depends on the goodwill of people usually.


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

amrushton said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident but glad to hear you are recovering. My partner and I regularly cycle Bury Old/New Rd and I generally regard it as 'safe'. She uses an upgraded Solidlight powered by a dynamo and it's seriously bright. I use a Lumicycle LED3 and an HID lamp. If you wanted to compare these to your light drop me an email and we'll try to arrange something.



yes, i think Bury New Rd is relatively safe...(safer than Bury Old rd...cheetham hill is a nightmare) until you get a numpty driver of course! i thought my lights were quite bright (some cats eye one i think) but maybe not very big. Matt recently got one from Germany at a good price, which is big and very bright, compared to mine. (Ixon IQ 60 Euros incl bracket for big handelbars)
hopefully, santa is listening???
do you guys have your front light on flashing mode or steady beam? i think flashing would be more noticable...but apparantly not legal??


----------



## joolsybools (27 Nov 2009)

Glad to hear you're home and on the mend. I hope it doesn't put you off cycling 

Get well soon!


----------



## BentMikey (27 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> yes, i think Bury New Rd is relatively safe...(safer than Bury Old rd...cheetham hill is a nightmare) until you get a numpty driver of course! i thought my lights were quite bright (some cats eye one i think) but maybe not very big. Matt recently got one from Germany at a good price, which is big and very bright, compared to mine. (Ixon IQ 60 Euros incl bracket for big handelbars)
> hopefully, santa is listening???
> do you guys have your front light on flashing mode or steady beam? i think flashing would be more noticable...but apparantly not legal??



Flashing is perfectly legal nowadays. I'm a big believer in powerful lights, just be aware that even they don't guarantee drivers looking and/or seeing you. You do get ignored far less, and drivers alter their behaviour around lights that bright.

I have an Exposure Maxx-D front light and a Redeye rear. These are probably brighter than 99.9% of other cyclists' lights, and most people think I'm a car/motorbike.


----------



## trio25 (27 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> no. just a new front wheel..(which Matty just happened to have lurking in the garage and has already fitted!) havent looked at my precious or the wheel yet



That's a shame, a new bike would be nice and you have lots of time to research it!


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> That's a shame, a new bike would be nice and you have lots of time to research it!




nah!! i love my bike and its quite new. i only got it in March this year. hopefully it will be good as new, with a new wheel, and new and improved lightage.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2009)

Get well soon eatmydust, hadn't read this thread properly 'till now, sounds awful but I'm glad you're on here posting about it.


----------



## trio25 (27 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> nah!! i love my bike and its quite new. i only got it in March this year. hopefully it will be good as new, with a new wheel, and new and improved lightage.



Okay then as long as the bike gets some present. I mean he/she is probably a little traumatised and is now missing out on getting out in the lovely weather!


----------



## HobbesChoice (27 Nov 2009)

As everyone has said, it's lovely to hear that you're back home again now and didn't need the operation. We hear so many sad stories of accidents in the news etc it feels nice to keep updated on your happier ending. 

You sound so upbeat too so you have my admiration there.

I hope both you and Matty carry on getting through this so positively. You sound like you're a great couple.

Take lots of care - both of you.


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> Okay then as long as the bike gets some present. I mean he/she is probably a little traumatised and is now missing out on getting out in the lovely weather!



aw i know! poor thing.. maybe i'll put on the new monkeylectirc lights and take her outside in the dark and give her wheel a few spins


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2009)

I was a bit confused over your user name and thought you'd had a sex change, then realized I was thinking of Eat My Dust, duh!


----------



## Tharg2007 (27 Nov 2009)

does it have carbon forks? also check the frame very carefully, look for any ripples around the head tube. A crash on front forks means replacement forks if they are carbon regardless of any visible damage. Also frame may have been weakened, look at it very closely especially around the joints.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (27 Nov 2009)

Sorry to hear of your collision! Glad to hear you are 'ok' though.

Regarding the lights, there was a discussion somewhere on the forum a while back about flashing / steady. *I* think, in traffic situations, a flashing gets you noticed as a cyclist and makes you stand out a bit from other lights (if it's dark and the cars have their lights on). I prefer to ride with a solid light if it's really dark so I can see where I'm going; I would suggest for optimum visibility and noticibility to use both. 

However, having a flashing light can make it harder for cars to judge your speed and how far away you are - so if you're on a country road and just having a light means you are noticed, it might be better to have a solid light (front and rear) so the car can judge better where you are, especially if it is moving relatively fast.

I'm in South Manchester and have a set of AyUps - I note someone else offered to compare their setup with yours and I extend the same offer.

Hope you're back on your bike soon!


----------



## mr Mag00 (27 Nov 2009)

get well soon to your gf


----------



## arallsopp (27 Nov 2009)

Only just caught this thread. Glad you're on the mend. Nasty moment there.


----------



## CPD (27 Nov 2009)

Only just read the whole thread. Nasty accident but good to hear you are on the mend !!


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Sorry to hear of your collision! Glad to hear you are 'ok' though.
> 
> Regarding the lights, there was a discussion somewhere on the forum a while back about flashing / steady. *I* think, in traffic situations, a flashing gets you noticed as a cyclist and makes you stand out a bit from other lights (if it's dark and the cars have their lights on). I prefer to ride with a solid light if it's really dark so I can see where I'm going; I would suggest for optimum visibility and noticibility to use both.
> 
> ...



yes thanks for that! i think i will have 2 lights on the front in future. i'll keep my old one and get a really good new one, and have one flashing and one not. thanks for the advice


----------



## eatmydust (27 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> does it have carbon forks? also check the frame very carefully, look for any ripples around the head tube. A crash on front forks means replacement forks if they are carbon regardless of any visible damage. Also frame may have been weakened, look at it very closely especially around the joints.



no its not carbon. i havent looked at my bike yet, but Matt says the frame/forks is ok. just a mangled wheel! i may well take it to LBS for a quick once over though


----------



## downfader (27 Nov 2009)

eatmydust said:


> yes thanks for that! i think i will have 2 lights on the front in future. i'll keep my old one and get a really good new one, and have one flashing and one not. thanks for the advice



For flashing lights that are funky looking have a look at the Knog Skinks. http://www.knog.com.au/


----------



## Hollyhillian (27 Nov 2009)

Just spotted this.
Hope all goes well and you get well soon.
HH


----------



## trio25 (28 Nov 2009)

Not 100% where you are but if Cooksons cycles is near enough take it to them for a look over. I honestly think they are the best bike shop and will take time to check it correctly.

I am not a fan of flashing lights on the front, although I have a small flashing light that I sometimes put on. But I use my big light from mountain biking on the front. Someone I worked with the other day drove past me and the next day was telling me how effective it was so I think maybe a really bright light works. That way its never off and they are often unaware you are a bike!


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Nov 2009)

I still think in morning/evening traffic when there are lots of slow-ish moving cars, a flashing light will get more notice than a solid light as it stands out from the car headlights. For instance, if a cyclist is legitimately pedalling away up the inside of a line of solid traffic (think cycle lane), and a car is waiting to turn right into that solid line (or, in fact, across it); a cursory glance will show stationary traffic and I don't think the cyclist will stand out. Then, and if one of the cars slows down to let the other car in, the car which is crossing may well not see the cyclist.


----------



## trio25 (28 Nov 2009)

But you are more likely to see my light that is on steady than my flasher, which is basically a backup light. with my main light on you can't really see it as the main light is so bright!


----------



## BentMikey (28 Nov 2009)

Once you have an extremely bright light, it doesn't seem to matter too much whether it's constant or steady when related to vehicles waiting at side roads. Flashing has a slight advantage in that it strongly encourages motons to move out your way when filtering on the offside.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2009)

Just a thought...if you can't get the exact front wheel as before, I'd be going for a matching set from the third party.... don't forget it has to be put back to original condition - even things like scratched pedals, bar ends etc. The third party's insurers from my incident paid up within 6 weeks for new pedals, bar ends, skewers and a saddle - superficial damage to them - the only thing I replaced was the saddle (but that came from another bike)....


----------



## SavageHoutkop (29 Nov 2009)

I think my point is rather that if it's a steady light, it may be mistaken for a car headlight, brightness notwithstanding. 
I will make an effort to check on-coming traffic next time I'm pedalling in the dark and see which cyclists stand out more... I must say, though, in general I've been pretty impressed with most cyclists up here lately, most seem to have decent lights / reflective goodies - or maybe I just don't see the ninjas!


----------



## OvertheHill (21 Feb 2010)

eatmydust said:


> no its an "Aspen" brace. lots of framework,velcro and even a crank button, to crank my chin up!...
> hey maybe i should put my monkey lights on my brace fro christmas



Hi I hope you don't think I'm being too intrusive but how are you now?


----------



## eatmydust (22 Feb 2010)

OvertheHill said:


> Hi I hope you don't think I'm being too intrusive but how are you now?




hi there. no not at all! but things are not too good. i wore the brace for over 2 months, and changed consultants at the hospital (as the first one left). the new consultant, at my follow up appointment, was appauled that i had not had an operation to stabilize my neck at the beginning. he said no amount of wearing a brace will put the dislocated bones back. if i dont have the op my neck will always be weak and he recommends no contact sports/snowboarding for life!!! so i am about to have this operation and am just waiting for a date to go in.
its funny you should post, as i was about to make my first cycle journey to work this morning (conditions permitting) since the accident, but it was quite icy when i got up this morning and didnt want to risk too much. hopefully i will try tomorrow. I got my new helmet, kit, super lights all ready to go!
i feel so unfit i cant wait to get going again, but after this op, i will be out of action for a while longer!


----------



## eatmydust (22 Feb 2010)

oh and BTW... the driver that hit me, was prosecuted by the police, because he did an illegal "no right turn", and wasnt paying attention. but he chose to do a 1 day Driver Alertness course, paid by himself. i hope he learned form it!!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2010)

eatmydust said:


> oh and BTW... the driver that hit me, was prosecuted by the police, because he did an illegal "no right turn", and wasnt paying attention. but he chose to do a 1 day Driver Alertness course, paid by himself. i hope he learned form it!!


Well, he won't do that again in a hurry! 

Should have been: Lose licence for 5 years with compulsory retraining & new driving test after the suspension ends, a large fine _and_ a suspended prison sentence!

Good luck with the operation and your future recovery.


----------



## eatmydust (22 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Well, he won't do that again in a hurry!
> 
> Should have been: Lose licence for 5 years with compulsory retraining & new driving test after the suspension ends, a large fine _and_ a suspended prison sentence!
> 
> Good luck with the operation and your future recovery.




.(thanks for that).........and to add to that.....to cycle to work in those 5 years!!!
yey! ColinJ for president


----------



## Amanda P (22 Feb 2010)

It's great to hear that you were ready to get back on your bike, EMD, even if that's now going to have to wait a bit. 

I'm also pleased to hear that the driver didn't get away completely scot-free.

It's inconceivable that anyone could negligently come close to killing you with any other weapon and recieve such a light punishment. Somehow, with a car, it's OK. 

But that's a rant for another thread...

Glad to hear you're mended.


----------



## OvertheHill (23 Feb 2010)

eatmydust said:


> hi there. no not at all! but things are not too good. i wore the brace for over 2 months, and changed consultants at the hospital (as the first one left). the new consultant, at my follow up appointment, was appauled that i had not had an operation to stabilize my neck at the beginning. he said no amount of wearing a brace will put the dislocated bones back. if i dont have the op my neck will always be weak and he recommends no contact sports/snowboarding for life!!! so i am about to have this operation and am just waiting for a date to go in.
> its funny you should post, as i was about to make my first cycle journey to work this morning (conditions permitting) since the accident, but it was quite icy when i got up this morning and didnt want to risk too much. hopefully i will try tomorrow. I got my new helmet, kit, super lights all ready to go!
> i feel so unfit i cant wait to get going again, but after this op, i will be out of action for a while longer!



Thanks for replying - I hope it all goes well - best wishes


----------



## chap (23 Feb 2010)

My goodness, I'm sorry that happened. Glad to hear you are recovering though, all the best.


----------

